# Affected by MBTI



## yara95 (Oct 1, 2014)

When I first tried the MBTI test , I tried it twice , on the first time the result was INTJ and INTP in the second time . When I read the descriptions of the 2 personalities for the first time , I felt that both of the personalities are applied on me ( 80-85% true ) . The problem now is that I notify that I'm affected by this MBTI .
sometimes when I do something I first refer it to the MBTI (INTPs do that , INTJs do that and so on) although I was naturally going to do the same (as INTP or INTJ) , but referring my actions to the MBTI annoys me , I don't want to behave according to a test ! 

any ideas ??


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Why is it a bad thing to refer to a "test". The action of referring to something isn't naturally bad, it's ethicality is determined by wether it positively or negatively effects you.

Explore and understand the system in it's innermost complexities, figure out if it's logical, then determine how it can be positively applied.


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

No type acts the exact same way as the personality profiles you read on the Internet tell you, so referring to them at every action you do becomes wrong. Don't try to "be" the type--then you stop being yourself, which should be the most important thing to you. I'm not really sure what the problem is here, but perhaps reading more in-depth and understanding the cognitive functions, which is the meat of the MBTI, will help put aside this line of thought to some degree. You'd still want to compare different personality types, but learning why they act the way they do could help you understand not only the types better but yourself as well. Maybe you'll even find out whether you're an INTP or an INTJ, or perhaps neither. It sounds like you're just uncertain, which could explain why you keep referring to the test.


----------



## yara95 (Oct 1, 2014)

This is exactly why I keep referring to the test


----------



## yara95 (Oct 1, 2014)

This is exactly why I keep referring to the test


----------



## Texas (Mar 24, 2013)

yara95 said:


> When I first tried the MBTI test , I tried it twice , on the first time the result was INTJ and INTP in the second time . When I read the descriptions of the 2 personalities for the first time , I felt that both of the personalities are applied on me ( 80-85% true ) . The problem now is that I notify that I'm affected by this MBTI .
> sometimes when I do something I first refer it to the MBTI (INTPs do that , INTJs do that and so on) although I was naturally going to do the same (as INTP or INTJ) , but referring my actions to the MBTI annoys me , I don't want to behave according to a test !
> 
> any ideas ??


One type has extroverted intuition and the other has introverted. Specifically going by the descriptions, they are completely different. Most people don't have both. Study the descriptions of the two types of introversion and see if you can't decide which you use the most, so hopefully you can resolve the issue and move on.

Edit: INTPs have trouble making decisions while INTJs just want to get on with it. The fact that you seem stuck seems to me to indicate INTP, just for what it's worth.


----------



## Massiv0r (Oct 25, 2014)

Well the first function of the intp is also a judging function but a good indicator would be if you are good at decision making like INTJs are or if you are stuck in the indecisiveness limbo of the INTP brain.


----------



## yara95 (Oct 1, 2014)

then , mostly I'm an INTP !


----------



## Sinister Magick (Sep 1, 2014)

If you even are an INTx then you seem more INTJ, but to be honest, you don't seem very INTx...

I do know many who are affected by MBTI, after all, it convinced my sister that she's an extrovert...


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Think of the MBTI as a guideline, not a restricted guide to life. For example, I'm an INTJ, but I do take other people's feelings into consideration. Maybe this is why I flip-flop between INTJ and INFJ, though the official test I took pegged me as an INTJ :kitteh:

You could be a chimera of both INTJ and INTP, but your true MBTI classification is dependent on what traits you utilize more in life. Just remember to not let your MBTI dictate your life decisions and personality :kitteh:.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Id say 1 look at the top 2 functions of each. INTP is I think Ti then Ne(entp is the opposite...). another way is look at the percentages of each result, also there are multiple tests online, I found 3. My favorite is 16personalities.com I started to think I was INTP, but the more research I did, I concluded that I am entp, Im just really close to more of a ambivent. I think thats how you spell it.


----------

